# Vote for the 2cool Photo Contest, Vacation Themed Photos



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Great submissions this month. Time to vote, voting will end on Mon, Aug 7th

The photo entries can be viewed at the links below:
2cool submission thread: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=74812
webshots: http://community.webshots.com/album/551859135NRhtta


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Almost couldn't pick, it's a shame we can't have more than one winner. anyway, some great, exciting, photos. congrats to all.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Did I miss the thread where we declare the winner and all celebrate???


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Yeah, I was wonderin' the same thing. I was gonna give it till 6:00 PM and then post the very same question. 

We do have a winner and a very deserving one to boot. Rusty, Please let me be the first to congratulate you. That pic is just awesome. 

So what is the topic for this months contest....inquiring minds and all that.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes I forgot to post it yesterday. A big and deserving congrats to RB for a great shot.
I'll be leaving early tomorrow morning for a couple days, so someone else might need to kick off the new topic once it is decided.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Cutter said:


> Yes I forgot to post it yesterday. A big and deserving congrats to RB for a great shot.
> I'll be leaving early tomorrow morning for a couple days, so someone else might need to kick off the new topic once it is decided.


Thanks Cutter.

Well Rusty, it's my understanding that the current contest winner get to choose the topic for the next month. I've got my cheezey little Kodak DX6340 all charged up and ready, so what'll it be............................


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Okay, now I can officially congratulate Rusty on a well-deserved victory!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Sorry guys...*

The events of the weekend got me out of my routine. My images of Rockey and the car have been all over the internet and even on local news. I could give a hoot about usage rights and all that at this point.

I have what I think is a great topic. It's about photography, but alot more than that. Let's just say you're going to have to do more than take a picture...

Watch for the thread tonight.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> Let's just say you're going to have to do more than take a picture...
> 
> Watch for the thread tonight.


Uh-OH!! :help: Oh well, bring it on...maybe I'll actually LEARN something about photograhhy. Wonder what it'll make me forget.....


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Congrats Rusty on a fantastic shot...looking forward to the new topic.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Congrats Rusty! This contest had some of the best entries, yet yours was hands down the best. Can't wait to see what you've got in mind for the next contest.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Congrats, Rusty!


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

congrats rusty , great shot

agian - sorry to hear about your friend.

Dave


----------

